# Any one with a sport trac?



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

im thinking about putting a plow on my 2003 sport trac.. anyone got any suggestions.. and does any have any pics of their sport trac at work


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

g-landscaping;468302 said:


> im thinking about putting a plow on my 2003 sport trac.. anyone got any suggestions.. and does any have any pics of their sport trac at work


Welcome to plowsite. I would recommend a Sno-Way 22 series to you. Poly blade skin, optional hydraulic down pressure system available as well as wireless controls. A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard. You can learn more at http://www.snoway.com .


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

i was thinking about a western suburbanite... is the sport trac a good plow truck because you really never see anyone with one


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 23, 2007)

You live in snow central! I do most of my residential construction work up there. I would suggest a full size pickup if you are thinking of plowing more than just your own driveway!. Just my opinion though..........


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I copy pasted this from another post I made about an Explorer. 

Just keep in mind a Sport Trac Explorer really is not meant to carry a plow and be worked. Doing just your drive and maybe 1 or 2 others you can get away with. You will have issues with the front axle and hubs after a while. Brakes will be chewed up quicker. Transmission life could be cut in half. It needs a bigger transmission cooler if it does not have the towing option. Tires may need to go up a few load ranges.The charging system needs to be upgraded with a huge battery and higher alternator output. Light duty SUV's and pickups are just not designed for long term hard work like plowing. You need to plow with the storm because you can't plow big snow with a smaller setup.
[
I]I used a Bronco II for 3 seasons with a 6 foot steel Meyer plow. This truck is real near your truck in weight and ability. It broke parts and had charging issues. But it made me money and I enjoyed plowing with it. I would do it again, I never met a driveway I could not do![/I]


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Your hubs will be fine, since you have none. If your truck has high mileage, you will probably be due for some ball joints fairly soon. Explorers are known for premature ball joint failure. When they get replaced get the MOOG grease-able ones as a replacement. They will cost you about 30 more for the set, but is well worth it. Your charging system should be OK since you have a 130 amp alt. Get a secondary cooler, and I'd consider flushing the trans with synthetic Mercon V. Check you door jamb stickers to see what torsion bars you have. Also check the rear axle ratio. I assume on a Sport trac it will be a D4, which would be a 3.73 limited slip. Also keep it in 4wd high, and out of Auto.


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

so in the end do you think its worth putting a plow on the sport trac or what cuz i have heard both good and bad?


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

It all depends. I wouldn't expect to make a business out of plowing with a Sport Trac. You could do your own drive and a few others, but parking lots, and 15-20 accounts will be too much. I'd keep to the lighter plows. I run a Snowbear on my Explorer and like it. I have had it for 4 years, and it's help up well.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you have a plow truck now or plow snow with someone else? One of the problems is you tend to plow everything that will pay some cash. The more you plow with a light duty the more parts are stressed. Just keep in mind that you will wear out parts that will need the be replaced. If you have to pay to have it done, it can quickly add up. I did my whole front end for $450 in parts and 3 days work. That same exact job cost $1,500 at a shop that someone I know used. Just think about the cost of the equipment and if you can recoup your investment and still have the truck to drive. Is it your only daily driver? What if it breaks down and can not be driven?


----------



## g-landscaping (Dec 26, 2007)

so should i learn towards no or what. i was thinking about putting a western suburabnite on it to do some driveways maybe some parking lots


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'd be real leary of parking lots with a v6 Explorer. Do the research. The 5r55e and 5r55w transmission they had are fairly problematic. If you are going to I'd get a huge secondary cooler, run Amsoil Mercon v compatible, and plow large area's in 4 high or low, and not auto.


----------

